# M&P Soap Embeds



## sherrywilson (Jun 16, 2007)

Does anyone out there know how to make the soap curl logs for embedding in M&P Soap loaves. I have searched and searched the web and can not find any information on how to make them. I am ordering my soap curl logs from GoPlanetEarth but they are so expensive. I really want to learn how to make them myself. Any help in this area would be a sigh of relief as I am exhausted trying to find any info about this on the web. Thank you, Sherry


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, it's easy-peasy. Just use approx 14oz of M&P soap base & 2oz of veggie glycerin. The glycerin makes the soap more flexible. Melt as usual. Pour a thin layer of the melted blend onto a cookie sheet. You want it to be approx 1/4 inch thick. When it is cool enough to handle, but set enought to peel off the cookie sheet, peel it up, the heat of your hands will help youkeep it pliable,  roll it or wave it quickly. You can spray veg oil/pam on the cookie sheet if you want to before pouring out the mixture. You will get the hang of it. It may be easier for you to work with it if it's a bit thicker or a bit thinner. If a roll does not work out well, you can always melt it & try again. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## sherrywilson (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Tabitha, I will give it a try tomorrow and let you know how it turns out. I really appreciate the tips! How about bleeding is there anything I need to add to make sure the color of the embed doesn't bleed when I pour the loaf? Thanks again, Sherry


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 18, 2007)

Some soap colorants bleed & some do not. You specificaly need to buy colorants that state they are non bleeding for youe embeds as well as the soap you plan to bury your embeds within.

Make sure the soap you bury your embeds in is not too hot either, or it will melt your embed & *look* like it is bleeding.


----------



## sherrywilson (Jun 18, 2007)

*Hello Again Tabitha*

I am trying to use natural products wherever I can because a lot of my friends and family have sensitive skin. Right now I am getting ready to use the 100% natural iron oxide powder pigments in my soap which I purchased from wholesalesuppliesplus.com. Have you had any experience with these color pigments. The instructions say that it doesn't migrate in layered soap but I have experienced that you cant believe everything you read since I started this business two months ago. Although I have found this companies products to be very reliable thus far. I have made the mistake of pouring at too higher temp before I won't make that mistake again...I hope. I have recently purchased a couple 70LB  water jacketed heaters which have been an absolute God send especially with tempreture controll. May I ask what color pigments you like to use and find work well in your soap embeds? Thanks for all your advice both you and Cpsoaper have been a fantastic help so far with all your advice. I hope that I can help you guys out soon some day. Thanks again  Sherry


----------



## PSW (Jun 18, 2007)

Sherry - Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but oxides, while being mined from the earth are not stable as such.  They are altered in a lab to make them safe for use in cosmetics and so not considered natural.

Many will argue the same thing about M&P.  

The FDA’s definition of natural is “being directly from plants or animals”.  Color additives which are derived from the earth would not be considered "natural" by the FDA's definition. 

Sensitive skin issues generally start with fragrances and harsh chemicals.  Rarely have I heard anyone with sensitive skin complain about M&P, but the use of fragrance is another issue.  Skin safe essential oils are usually fine, it's the synthetic FO's (which I love and use) that seem to bother people most. 

Not trying to come off catty, just trying to inform and help.


----------



## sherrywilson (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Tabitha, I just wanted to let you know I followed your instructions exactly and oh wow my soap curl "embed" turned out perfectly. Thank you sooooo much  I have been trying to figure out how to make these for weeks now finally thanks to you I know how to make soap curls. I'm on a roll now I'm on my 3rd one allready...you were right..."easy-peasy" Thanks again, No Longer frustrated, Sherry


----------



## sherrywilson (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello PSW, Thanks for the info I am new to all of this so I really do appreciate all the advice you guys have to give and by the by didn't think you were catty at all. I am just a little surprised that a well established company such as Wholesale Supplies Plus would advertise there iron oxide powder pigments as "100% natural" if they were not really 100% they have even gone so far as to say underneathe their product that they FDA approved. Do you know exactly why/what makes these oxide pigments NOT 100% natural? Have you ordered from Wholesale Supplies Plus before and do you know if they usually post false statements underneathe their products such as this particular one? I would like to know if anyone knows of a pigment I can purchase which is actually 100% natural. if anyone knows I would really appreciate it. Also does anyone know a reputable wholesale supplier of essential oils. I am not very happy with the one I am currently purchasing my products from. Heading back to my studio to make more "easy-peasy" soap curls, Sherry


----------



## PSW (Jun 20, 2007)

Sherry -

I LOVE Wholesale Supplies Plus (WSP).  There is a huge debate about what really is natural.  And that's probably why it's listed as natural.  Because some peoples definition is different from others.  They can be FDA approved and still not be natural.  They are being called natural because they are mined from the earth.  BUT then they are taken to a lab and "cleaned up", filtered, and whatever else they do to make them "Stable" to use in cosmetics, and therefore are no longer considered natural.

I do think that if you are trying to stay more towards a natural product, then iron oxides are your best choice.  The only colorants 100% natural are herbs.  But your choices are limited.  You can use paprika, tumeric, saffron, and there may be a few others.  

Carol, who owns Simply Soap, gives a pretty good explanation of natural vs. synthetic.  Maybe you can read this and understand a bit more.
http://www.simplysoap.com/Natural VS. Synthetic.htm

Once again - I love WSP.  THey have terrific customer service and I like one stop shopping when I need a little of everything.  The whole natural thing is greatly misunderstood, and it's just one of those things.  I wouldn't bash them because of it as they, like several, just have a different view on natural.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 20, 2007)

I spend most of my money w/ WSP!

I agree that most anyone who has an allergy or a sensitive issue is reacting to the fragrance.

I have never heard of anyone being allergic to a colorant. I use neon gel colorants for my brights and mica for my white and black.

Many people choose to use a bit of colorant or gentle fragrances & call their soaps nearly natural or 99% natural, etc.

Has anyone looked at Avons 'Naturals" line? NOTHING natural about that line of products. It is pretty tricky how they can add an *S* to the word natural & get away with murder. The FDA does not regulate the word *naturals*.


----------



## sherrywilson (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the "simplysoap" link PSW. I have read so many now and they all seem to have a slightly different version of "Natural" but I did read the FDA's version and printed it out today so I have I think I have a pretty good idea of what I can and can not say is "100% natural" now. This has all been a huge learning curve for me but I am really enjoying my new hobbie. Thanks for the tips on the "mica's" and "neon gels" Tabitha; I have used both from WSP and I love them. I was a little dissapointed in their iron oxide pigment powder though. I experience a lot of clumping and speckles in the soap I poured over the last two days. I am sure it's me and not the product that is fault. I will just keep experimenting! The color is gorgeous so long as you don't mind the speckles in them. They definitely don't migrate. They will make fantastic embeds. Do any of you know the best place to purchase essential oils?? I have ordered from a couple different sites but again I'm new to all of this and would love to know who you guys use since you have so much more experience...I really would like to get the best value for my money. Hope you guys have a great evening or day whenever you happen to read this. Sherry


----------



## PSW (Jun 21, 2007)

Sherry - try mixing those oxides with a teeny tiny bit of glycerin or oil to smooth them out before adding them to your soap.  It's not the quality, and it's really not just you - as we've all encountered the same problem at least once before.  Just a learning curve.

As for EO's - I buy from WSP if I only need a little.  BUT, IMO Rainbow Meadows have the best.  Melodie knows her stuff and her website has tons of info on it.   I've met her, and she is very very nice and helpful.  Always willing to answer questions!  Here's a link for you.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for this great thread! It was not only helpful re the soap loaf curls but very informative overall!
I love this board already!  :wink:


----------

